# Frying Pan Lake in New Zealand...Biggest Hot Spring in the World



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

Frying Pan Lake in New Zealand is the biggest hot spring in the world...http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/10/fryingpanlake.html


​


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2014)

*Bob Seger's Fire Lake*

From the frying pan....into the...

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTd4HJzdlxRhMcWxUxzkzTtgExhbB_GK  TtpDuTw0Wt6ut_0dYnwPWu5qCs

[video]https://www.google.com/#q=fire+lake[/video]


"There's no story or clear narrative to the song, but I think the song is about chucking your boring old life, taking chances, and doing something exciting. The song seems to start off with an invitation to put on a leather jacket, hop on a motorcycle, hit the open road, and head to Fire Lake... a place where there are bronzed, beautiful girls for the taking.  I'm not sure if Fire Lake is supposed to be a real place or just a dream of something better. Either way, Seger seems to be saying, "Quit playing it safe- take a gamble, and pursue your passions."

"For years, Bob Seger never publicly commented on the actual place this song was written about. There were theories that it is symbolic of the biblical Lake of Fire, and it was noted there is an actual Fire Lake in Iron County, Michigan (the state where Seger grew up), as well.  Seger eventually stated that it is about a lake in Michigan called Silver Lake".


----------

